# Driftwood?



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a planted tank and am getting some driftwood. I was worried about the driftwood damaging my Betta's finage.

My plan is to cover the driftwood with java moss and some java fern. 

What should I do to prepare the driftwood for my tank? I plan to boil it for an hour or two. I got the driftwood from a pet store. Should I be worried about anything?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Actually getting your driftwood at a petstore isn't always the best thing. Stay away from anything labeled grapewood. I've heard horror stories about it. Stories about entire tanks being wiped out after a piece was put in, even after hours of boiling. 

Ideally you want to find Malaysian Drifwood. It will be a dark wood that will sink automatically and won't need boiling. If you get it from a reputable source you won't even have to boil it. Just give it a good scrubbing with a clean toothbrush. 

Mopani wood is kinda in the middle. I've heard some bad stories, but I have a piece in one of my tanks. What I've heard about Mopani is to watch it. If anything starts to look/feel funky: get rid of it. I've got a piece in my 29 gal community; I make sure to examine the fish and wood each day for signs of anything funky.

Generally the rule with driftwood is the darker the safer. Malaysian is the darkest and the safest. It will also take the longest to decay and tan your water. It is also going to lower your pH. 

I have driftwood in with all of my bettas. I've never had a problem with ripped fins. The wood softens up when it gets in the water. Still, if you think you have some sharp edges it won't hurt anything to sand them down a bit.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

+1 to everything Koi Maiden said. I have Malaysian driftwood in both of my betta tanks and I've never had a problem.  If in doubt, though, just sand it.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Driftwood was what alerted me to my love for tanned natural looking water! I got the Malaysian stuff, tied a deflated moss ball and a java fern to it. I think they're just beautiful! I need another one now for Bowser.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

drift wood is fine i have 2 in my 10g tank i bought it from a pet store no problems the fish enjoy it just make sure u boil it


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

The Malaysian stuff is great, and looks lovely. I've never boiled it and never had a problem. It is probably a good idea, though.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Also if your driftwood gets a white slime/fuzz on it, don't worry. This is perfectly normal and generally goes away in a couple of weeks depending on the type of wood you use.

I use grapevine in a couple of my tanks and aside from taking a while to sink, have never had any issues with it. I would not buy any wood aimed at reptiles or birds, as you don't know what it has been treated with.

Mopani, manzanita, grapevine and Malaysian driftwood are all safe if purchased from an aquarium or fish aisle of a pet store. Personally I like the branchy look of grapevine and manzanita best. I have found that bettas with thinner tails can tear them occasionally on Malaysian wood.


----------



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

It is Malaysian driftwood  and it sunk right away. Thanks for the tip about scrubbing with a tooth bush it was covered in dust. 

I knew as soon as it got wet that I wouldn't have a problem with tearing fins. It is so lovely in my tank.

Here's a picture:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Beautiful set up  He looks ecstatic!


----------



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks!  The water has colored to a nice tan. I really like it and it does make it look more natural. I will ha to get some better pictures!!


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

GORGEOUS setup! I'm planning on getting 3 more bettas to share 2 split 10 gallon tanks with my current veiltail girl Shimmer. I want to put in small size malasian driftwood in at least two of the half tanks. I couldn't have made a better setup myself! Your boy must be feeling pretty loved right about now I'd say.


----------



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you! I loved the driftwood as soon as I saw it! I wasn't looking for fish stuff be happened to see that they got driftwood in and HAD to get it. Plans were forming as soon as I saw it. I probably will never have a tank without driftwood now . I only have space for one ten gallon right now and I hardly go smaller even for my bettas. As soon as I have more space I am getting more driftwood (I have three then gallons) and setting up more tanks! lol.


----------

